# Fishing invites??



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

I ice fish on a daily basis, and on the same daily basis, my wife complains about me going alone all the time. I don't mind, and usually I prefer it. But, when I do ask friends to go, they commit and then always back out at the last minute. 

So my wife throws out the comment "Why don't you ask people on the forums?" Pretty strong words considering she knows I'm not much of the outgoing type.... I'm by no means a snob, I've just always kept to myself.

So I was wondering if anyone has gone fishing with a complete stranger, just based on knowing them from a forum? Did it turn out good or bad? How would you determine if they were someone you would even want in the same vehicle?  How did you convince them your no serial killer yourself?


----------



## cklspencer (Jun 25, 2009)

I've fished with a few. I've met some great people on the forums. I have only found a few that I would not go along with agian. Your always welcome to come along with use. I don't go much during the week, mostly the weekends. Let me know if you want to go sometime.


----------



## holman927 (Sep 28, 2007)

I don't think I have ever had a bad experience going with anyone from the forums. 

My wife also dosnt like me going out alone. So a few years back I decided to check out fishing with some forums members. We got all set up to go and then the wife started giving me a hard time about going fishing with guys I meet on the internet and telling me how Im going to get raped. I put all my stuff out the night before so I could be ready to load and go.

We got up to where we would be fishing and while getting ready I put my hand in my glove and felt something in there, having no clue what it was I pulled it out. It was a condom. I stared at it for a few seconds trying to figure out why a condom was in my glove when the guy I went with says "what were you hoping for on this trip?" All I could say is my wife thinks she's funny. She is still do dang proud of herself for pulling that one off.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Well?.... Did you bring it home, or did it get used?
_(O)_ -)O(- o-||


----------



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

Fishrmn said:


> Well?.... Did you bring it home, or did it get used?
> _(O)_ -)O(- o-||


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

I've gone out fishing and hunting with forum members a few times, sometimes its weird, but not usually a problem...

If you catch a ride OFFER gas money or to buy lunch at least, and not like $5 for a ride all the way to strawberry!


----------



## holman927 (Sep 28, 2007)

Fishrmn said:


> Well?.... Did you bring it home, or did it get used?
> _(O)_ -)O(- o-||


ha ha, NO!!!


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

holman927 said:


> I don't think I have ever had a bad experience going with anyone from the forums.
> 
> My wife also dosnt like me going out alone. So a few years back I decided to check out fishing with some forums members. We got all set up to go and then the wife started giving me a hard time about going fishing with guys I meet on the internet and telling me how Im going to get raped. I put all my stuff out the night before so I could be ready to load and go.
> 
> We got up to where we would be fishing and while getting ready I put my hand in my glove and felt something in there, having no clue what it was I pulled it out. It was a condom. I stared at it for a few seconds trying to figure out why a condom was in my glove when the guy I went with says "what were you hoping for on this trip?" All I could say is my wife thinks she's funny. She is still do dang proud of herself for pulling that one off.


Now thats funny!
-_O-


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

duneman101 said:


> If you catch a ride OFFER gas money or to buy lunch at least, and not like $5 for a ride all the way to strawberry!


Absolutely! I don't mind driving though, and don't mind if people don't have the funds to pitch in. I figure I am already going anyway, consider it a "shuttle"....


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Ton_Def said:


> holman927 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think I have ever had a bad experience going with anyone from the forums.
> ...


Its only funny if you weren't the guy he just met then pulled out a rubber on. Luckily we both laughed it off. Some people I consider really good friends I have met on the forum. Give it a shot I can honestly say there has not been one person I would not fish with again. I haven't been out ice fishing since November just am not feeling it this year but if you want to make a trip in the spring I go about every weekend.


----------



## XxFIREBOYxX (Jan 9, 2008)

I'm always down to go fishing with someone off he forums been before and had a blast! ! I usually go on the weekends and have all the gear needed for a new buddy. Also its a great time to bust out my homemade beer and kickback and shoot the breeze


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

I have always had a positive experience with those I have met via the "forum invite" type process. Not one person have I felt like never hanging out with again when I met them through the forums and they feel the same way. In fact I have made great friends this way with several people! 

As for compatibility IMO if you have standards (no swearing, drinking, etc) voice them ahead of time through PM's. With 400 posts you don't sound like a killer to me!


----------



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

XxFIREBOYxX said:


> I'm always down to go fishing with someone off he forums been before and had a blast! ! I usually go on the weekends and have all the gear needed for a new buddy. Also its a great time to bust out my homemade beer and kickback and shoot the breeze


home brews eh? I also brew we should fish and split beers sometime. I have been brewing for a few years now though I haven't made a recent batch in almost a year because I moved into a really small apartment I left all my brewing stuff in my parents basement. Sounds like I need to visit my parents and have a brew day


----------



## Narient (Jan 9, 2011)

I've been with a couple of fellers off of here and although my friends think I'm nuts to be so non-chalant about the whole thing, I look forward to doing it some more.


----------



## XxFIREBOYxX (Jan 9, 2008)

Bscuderi said:


> XxFIREBOYxX said:
> 
> 
> > I'm always down to go fishing with someone off he forums been before and had a blast! ! I usually go on the weekends and have all the gear needed for a new buddy. Also its a great time to bust out my homemade beer and kickback and shoot the breeze
> ...


I'm always down I've only been brewing about seven months and have some in the keg fermenting right now. I'm thinking about fishing this weekend either tomorrow morning or sunday at lost creek or strawberry.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I've fished with, or met up with quite a few people from the forums and it has almost always gone well. Only once have I had an experience that was less than comfortable. That wasn't anyone from this forum though.

I say give it a try and you'll most likely have a good time.


----------



## billybob (Oct 27, 2008)

I've never gone fishing with anyone from the forum, but I have gone hunting with a few. Its always been a good experience for me. Whenever I have gone with people from this forum; however, we have just agreed to meet at the spot we were going to be hunting. That prevented any long awkward car drives, and at that same time avoided the "hunting alone" concern raised by my wife.

I'd be happy to meet up for some ice fishing... and I don't even wear gloves. So, no worries there.


----------



## time4hunt (Oct 4, 2011)

Haven't used the forum for any fishing invites, but have gone hunting with a few. never had any problems. Rarely does the "are you a serial killer" question come up. Just go out and have a good time.

With my hectic work schedule this year it's been tough getting out, but i'm sure i'd be open to hunting or fishing with most forum members.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

After meeting ton_def last night and seeing how sexy he was, I would be worried if I was him about going fishing with some of these crazy's on the forum. :mrgreen: :lol:


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

jahan said:


> After meeting ton_def last night and seeing how sexy he was, I would be worried if I was him about going fishing with some of these crazy's on the forum. :mrgreen: :lol:


There could be sheep involved! :lol:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Ton_Def said:


> jahan said:
> 
> 
> > After meeting ton_def last night and seeing how sexy he was, I would be worried if I was him about going fishing with some of these crazy's on the forum. :mrgreen: :lol:
> ...


I AM IN!!!!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

jahan said:


> Ton_Def said:
> 
> 
> > jahan said:
> ...


Jingle jingle


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

i have met up with a few people off here for hunting and fishing outings and i have continued to go with some of them more than once and most of the time we will just meet up at said spot and go from there but i would always at least talk with them over the phone before i have gone out hunting or fishing with them its always good to get to know said person at least a little bit before you get out with them to make sure that you dont clash to hard with them while you are out there but at the same time i am a very easy going person and can get along with most anyone but thats just me i guess i would like to get out and meet more people but work has been very busy lately so it has been hard to get out


----------

